# Mark



## trbell (Nov 1, 2000)

I'd like to see Mark come back and give his input on a new moderator as I think his is the thread eric deleted. But I think Mark may be cautious about returning.Bada


----------



## Ganas (Jun 24, 2003)

No I am still here! I think that whoever has info should share. Each of us can speak from their own perspective. I mean lets face it with IBS i do not believe anyone can say they are an expert. This is do to the diversity of the sufferers.Whatever will help the people of this board.


----------



## trbell (Nov 1, 2000)

How is the hypno going?Bada


----------



## Donhamblin (Jul 23, 2003)

I'm new to the bb, but I need some advice regarding my symptoms. I was diagnosed with IBS 7 years ago. After going through sigmoidoscopies, colonoscopies, endoscopies, & bariums, the doctors can't find anything wrong. However, I get pains from my sternum to my lower left abdomen. I don't get cramping, but I do get gas, burping, nausea, vomiting, headaches, backaches, stuffed sinuses, "flash" stinging over my body, and a funny taste in the mouth. I'm taking Paxil to quell my nervousness and byntel, but I don't think that works. My diet consists of bland foods. I stay away from the spicy stuff. My next step is relaxation therapy. Any other advice?


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Don, Welcome







I must say that I have greatly reduced my pain (in a similiar area as yours, very near the sternum) using hypnotherapy. I also use relaxation techniques, exercise (just walking and stretching, nuthin fancy) and I find these things coupled with diet, supplements, trigger avoidance, medications etc, working in concert, give me much symptom management.I use a multi-modal approach to IBS symptom management and I find it works best for me. We are all different and we each need to find what works best for ourselves.If you are interested, here is a link to a really good relaxation technique: http://www.noah-health.org/english/illness...y/progmusc.html This site has much info. too. Scroll all the way down this page and click on any article that seems to apply to your symptoms. The Univ of North Carolina has done quite a bit of research on IBS.Here is the url: http://www.med.unc.edu/medicine/fgidc/digest.htm There are articles on relaxation and hypnosis there.Hope this helps.BQ


----------



## trbell (Nov 1, 2000)

when your doctor gave you the paxil did he refer you to a therapist, too? I ask as a lot of them are still in the dark ages in their thinking or sometimes they do't have anyone they work with like a lot do these days. There are a lot of relaxation techniques that help people with IBS and I'm sure people here have suggestions. Hypnotherapy is a possibility and you might want to ask about Mike's tapes but usually it seems to work best if you start a new thread.Bada


----------



## Guest (Jul 25, 2003)

Don... I want to second what B.Q. has said about the hypnotherapy being very effective.Since she said everything else so well.... I won't use up any more space here.Welcome and best wishes,Evie


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Mark and Don, here are some of the top sites and centers on IBS for information. There is a ton of valuable accurate information on these sites and I hope it helps. http://www.med.unc.edu/medicine/fgidc/ http://www.mayoclinic.com/invoke.cfm?id=DS00106&si=1096 http://www.aboutibs.org/ http://ibs.med.ucla.edu/NwsltrIndex.htm Mark my aplogies you got caught in the middle of things here, if you ever need anything let me know.Another really valuable resource iswww.medscape.com and type in IBS in the search, you have to register there, but its free and has the continuing medical education information for doctors on IBS, as well as tons of information on IBS in the IBS resource center. Its free like I said and they don't spam you, but do send an email with current up dates on IBS.There is also this from the American Gastroenterological Association, there is also a medication listing there as well.Functional Gastrointestinal Disorders Patient Education Video - Irritable Bowel Syndrome: Transforming Your Life Through IBS Management. Irritable Bowel Syndrome at a Glance - Nosology, Epidemiology and Pathophysiology Monograph I Irritable Bowel Syndrome at a Glance - Diagnosis and Treatment Monograph II Irritable Bowel Syndrome: A Concise Guide for Medical Professionals http://www.fdhn.org/html/education/education.html#gi Another one is this although very complex.These are video's http://www.conference-cast.com/ibs/Lecture...dRegLecture.cfm


----------



## trbell (Nov 1, 2000)

might be appropriate eric to explain to the rest of us why you pulled Mark's thread.Bada


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Okay, I have emailed him and told him though.One you argued at me when all I said was to ask Mike about seeing one and doing the tapes, it was very simple and you argued I was somehow agaisnt his therapist, which was not the case at all ever, but it was important due to cross modalities. You made it some huge deal. It was simple and straight forward. On hind site however I wish I had not so people could see what you blew it into, but I lost it when I went to save it.The second thread I deleted was Chris in error saying all Mike's tapes work on is stress and anxiety, which is totally false,they are for all symptoms of IBS. Stress and anxiety reduction is from the relaxation of doing the HT, more a side effect. There are many here doing them who might have been very mislead by those comments and that had a potential to be harmful to them.That was all and you personally blew this all up to this point, by rushing to the main forum and saying I shut done the HT forum and I deleted some kind of major dissenting information, I warned one of the parties before hand for one and two I have deleted maybe three threads in three years, I am not against information unless its harmful to people here, doing the tapes or for other reasons including your constant arguing, when half the time your mixed up on what is even being said. You should have told him the same thing I was telling him. Ask Mike about doing both at the same time, that was all. I am glad he is seeing someone to help him personally and never had a problem with that, people can use all the help they can get, but if that person works somehow counter to the tapes with some different methods, its not benefical to him to treat his IBS. In which case it would be one treatment at a time. And both of you as professionals might have even said the same thing, if you were focus on him and not me.Mark, nobody but Tom, is bringing up the expert issue. He try's to play a game with it almost. Then goes on to imply he is one, one minute and the next just a sufferer and I don't believe you can have it both ways. For myself I personally fully realize I am no expert on IBS and never once claimed to be one, although I do have some very extensive knowledge about it and have read almost everything on the CME on IBS and all the above sites and many more I posted above many many times. I was also hired in the past by 14 gastroenterologists to facilatate their IBS support group which I started and another one I started as an out reach program in a medical center to the commuinty where I am the facilator there also and was cleared by both these centers. The sites above however are from the experts and highly valuable in IBS education. Mark, you may also want to check my site out and maybe that will also give you an idea of who I am also.www.ibshealth.comI also subscribe to the HONcodeprinciples of the Health On the Net Foundation.


----------



## Ganas (Jun 24, 2003)

Now boys we have been over this!It is done and settled. Eric and I have made good. Tom, I believe we will all be better served if we just contining to help others.I think eric has agreed to do things with a bit more caution. Let me share with you a Buddist storyTwo monks took a vow never to talk to others or come in contact with a women as part of their buddist vows. One day the monks were walking along the river. They came upon a women who was trying to cross a stream. Without much thought, one monk gently lifted the women over to the other side and both monks continued on their path. The other monk was almost immediatly furious. His distain was very noticable as they continued to walk for miles. Finally the monk who had upset the other turns to him and asks:"My brother,I see that you are very displeased with my decision to help that women at the stream but I set her down 2 miles ago. Why do you still carry her?"


----------



## chrisgeorge (Feb 28, 2003)

Eric,Regarding your comment s about mine? WRONG


----------



## kel1059 (Feb 28, 2003)

Eric,you need to ease up. you don't have a monopoly on IBS knowledge. if you did then you would be cured like me. Actually I am not completely cured but very close. it seems that your knowledge of how important the immune system is to the proper functioning of the intestines is a bit lacking. I can recommend some very good abstracts that can help you get started. Just let me know.


----------



## Guest (Aug 4, 2003)

Mark... I LOVE your monk story.... it's so fitting....







Monopolies? What monopolies? I don't see any monopolies? Do you see any monopolies?I see lots of sufferers trying to *HELP* each other.Evie


----------

